# Tight feeling stomach



## Swanny

Does anyone else feel like their stomach muscles are really tight especially after eating?

I feel extremely full and like stomach could burst open cause it's so full. The skin doesn't seem tight and I've been using plenty of creams but I just feel uncomfortable.


----------



## alparen

gotta love the bloat! i get like this every single night after supper. i turn into a bloated blimp and have to lay down on my left side for about 30 minutes to an hour most times to get the food digesting and the gas moving along. I feel like my ribs are going to explode out of my stomach.


----------



## Swanny

Yes that's just it, like your rib cage is going to burst open lol. So nice!! haha


----------



## madcatwoman

yep every single evening i get this, no matter how much i eat, what i eat, its there and its uncomfortable!


----------



## Ang3l

I always feel like this everytime after I eat, especially in the evening when I get so uncomfortable and my belly feels very tight and I feel very heavy. Trying to get to sleep then is nearly impossible.


----------



## Swanny

I'm just worried that if I am feeling like this now what it will be like when baby is really big?! I only have a short torso so maybe everything is all squished up already.

Sorry you suffer from this too but it's nice to know I'm not alone lol


----------



## alparen

I was wondering what its going to be like way later. i've had this since about 13 weeks on but have noticed it getting worse. I guess like you said because everything is getting squished up there.


----------



## ettegirb21

Glad that others feel this way. If I eat a big meal, I seriously feel like I am going to explode. Lol.


----------



## alparen

I love my gas baby hahahahahaha.


----------



## madcatwoman

yes...and going to sleep is uncomfortable too, on your side with belly next to matress when your feeling like your going to explode. as others have mentioned, whats it going to feel like when we're further on?, i dread to think!


----------



## Swanny

I already sleep with the dream genii pillow cause I feel like all my insides are so heavy and all over to whichever side I am lying on. I find it helps a little with the support.

x


----------



## tainja

I had bloat really bad but i read on this forum someone said eat smaller meals (not less but smaller) so now I eat twice for dinner; I eat half - put it down for 30mins and then eat the other half-really works!


----------



## Expect2bemom

Sometimes its hard to move and it feels as though your stomach is going to rip open....and it gets even harder!


----------

